# is Gildan G420 a good choice?



## thoffmann (Feb 5, 2016)

has anybody used Gildan G420 4.5 oz. Performance T-Shirts for sublimations? If so how do you like them? found a supplier with very reasonable rates and want opinions before I buy.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Yhe you can go for Gildan G420 4.5 oz. they are good shirts . If you find a supplier with a reasonable rate then you can just go for it .


----------

